# Career Advice: How can I get a job in Singapore without a visa?



## saikumark (Nov 2, 2015)

Okay, millions of people would have already been in this situation and made it through and i'm sure this question reaches them and they answer this. 
I currently work in an US based MNC in India as a mechanical engineer (More than 4 years experience). the domain in which i work and the work i do is very much required in many companies in Singapore. I see lot of new jobs posted in Singapore job portals every day looking for people exactly like me. I've been applying but not even a single call yet  (I started applying 2 week ago). So do i have to keep applying for jobs and wait till some one come back? what will be normal response time for EAs or companies to respond. Is it recommended to visit Singapore for a couple of weeks and search for a job or am i doing it right by searching from India sitting in my room? can any one suggest some best known methods?

:fingerscrossed:lane:


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

saikumark said:


> Okay, millions of people would have already been in this situation and made it through and i'm sure this question reaches them and they answer this.l


Well, the same question has been asked too many times and discussed a lot, in this forum.

Take your time and read through the past posts, before asking specific questions, if may say so.


----------



## saikumark (Nov 2, 2015)

simonsays said:


> Well, the same question has been asked too many times and discussed a lot, in this forum.
> 
> Take your time and read through the past posts, before asking specific questions, if may say so.


Firstly thanks for the response mate, I gone through all the related questions in the website for the past couple of days and to my surprise i got lot of my doubts clarified. 
Here i have some specific questions 

I've applied for so many jobs which exactly suits to my profile for the past 2 weeks and no one responded yet. so, where did i go wrong? how to attract Singapore recruiters to my profile ? is there any online based tool to asses my resume?

Hoping a response.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

saikumark said:


> I've applied for so many jobs which exactly suits to my profile for the past 2 weeks and no one responded yet. so, where did i go wrong? how to attract Singapore recruiters to my profile ? is there any online based tool to asses my resume?


A quick reply ?

You are not attracting attention because:
a) You are asking too much
b) There is no job to suit your profile
c) Employers don't want you
d) You have to sell yourself better

That applies for any job I guess.

And you know, for Singapore companies to employ foreigners, there is a new rule that the job description and pay scale must be advertised on a local only web site, and only upon failing to get sufficient response can employers resort to employing a foreigner.


----------



## saikumark (Nov 2, 2015)

simonsays said:


> A quick reply ?
> 
> You are not attracting attention because:
> a) You are asking too much
> ...


Okay, on a scale of 0-5 how much do you recommend, me going to Singapore on a visit visa and searching for a job. say for a month in Singapore. is that any different from applying online sitting in India?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

saikumark said:


> Okay, on a scale of 0-5 how much do you recommend, me going to Singapore on a visit visa and searching for a job. say for a month in Singapore. is that any different from applying online sitting in India?


If you are not good in your sales skills, 1.

If you are good in marketing yourself, 4.

Being in Singapore is the difference between 0 and 1, if you have no marketable skills.

Is it any different from applying from India ?

If you are good, employers will grab you, do everything by Skype, pay you relocation allowance, and flight tickets etc etc.

If not good enough, it's no comments.

Are you expecting me to do career coaching now ?


----------



## Laurahadin (Dec 4, 2015)

I wouldn't come unless you have meetings you can arrange beforehand. This city is very, very competitive for foreigners and I've seen more people have to look elsewhere than find a spot here. They will examine your application, just keep working on it and if you speak with someone, let them know you're keen to visit. Otherwise, I'm afraid chances are you're wasting you're time and money.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Laurahadin said:


> This city is very, very competitive for foreigners and I've seen more people have to look elsewhere than find a spot here.


I totally agree to the above.


----------

